# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Please give me my old account back and delete this one with my full name visible

## KYrhB39t

Hello,
My full name is now on public view.  Great.  Looking forward to all my new friends who are going to find me on Facebook etc.  About to do a re-install, hardware still the same and I'd love to be able to use the advice I got before.  I guess I can search for my old user-name to find the posts but I really wish I could just have my old account back.
This (was) me-

 		                                                                                                                                                    November 1st, 2012                                                                                                                                                                                                     #1 
*debiant* 
  					 					 						Just Give Me the Beans! 					 					 						 


 			 				 					Join DateSep 2008LocationLondon, UKBeans50DistroUbuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx 					 					 				


* PCI Firewire card to M-Audio 2626*  					Has anyone managed to get anywhere with this?  I haven't actually  seen any sign that its even detected.  aplay and lspci don't show any  firewire connection at all.
I've been through everything I can about Jack, ffado and Ardour but  nothing seems to indicate there is any link between the computer and the  sound module.
I don't feel that the ieee 1394 (firewire pci card) is working?  I'm  completely stuck and would really appreciate any advice anyone can  offer.
 :Guitar: 

  I'd love to have a go at recording music in linux. 				 
 				 					Last edited by debiant; November 1st, 2012 at 03:49 PM.

----------


## KYrhB39t

By the way I still have my old e-mail for the above account (had it over 10 years).  I tried that originally with this new system and then deleted that e-mail address because it contains my full name.  Well, I still got my full name up there.  Won't take too many guesses to get whats after the @ sign, I'm obviously very vulnerable to spam now.  Hopefully no-one here will do that.
If someone at admin level can please get me back to being me, this account can be disabled-I would then ask if this post with my full name visible can be deleted please.

----------


## coffeecat

I've disassociated this account from Ubuntu One. Set the preferred email in Ubuntu One to match the hotmail used in the debaint  account and log back in again. Once you're back in the debiant account, pm me so that I can rename this account to a random string and disable it.

----------


## philinux

Moved to RC. You'll have to wait for an admin to sort it for you now.

----------


## KYrhB39t

Thank you very much, both of you, I have tried to put the old e-mail into this account, it just says that address is in use and have I forgotten the password...
Very confusing.

----------


## KYrhB39t

I do appreciate you helping-I am very vulnerable with my real name and e-mail on display, coffeecat mentioned what might be be after the @ symbol of my user name which is obviously now out there as a private e-mail address.  I can't tell this account to send me e-mail notifications, if you can please let me know somethings posted here.  I will keep logging on as often as I can.
I do so miss the old forum. It was just so easy to use, and I understand this one is more secure  :Smile:

----------


## coffeecat

> Thank you very much, both of you, I have tried to put the old e-mail into this account, it just says that address is in use and have I forgotten the password...
> Very confusing.


Not this account - your Ubuntu One account. See what I said in post #3:




> Set the *preferred* email in Ubuntu One to match the hotmail used in the debaint account and log back in again.


I have disassociated this account from Ubuntu One again.

----------


## KYrhB39t

Thank you Coffeecat, but I'm a bit lost here, what exactly do I do?  For example, log out of this account and then go to UbuntuOne and register another UbuntuOne account and try and add the old e-mail address?  If so should I say I'm a new user?

----------


## KYrhB39t

Thank you Coffeecat, but I'm a bit lost here, what exactly do I do?  For example, log out of this account and then go to UbuntuOne and register another UbuntuOne account and try and add the old e-mail address?  If so should I say I'm a new user?

----------


## coffeecat

You don't have to create a new Ubuntu One account. Simply go to My Account in Ubuntu One, then manage email addresses, add the email address that is in the old forum account, and then set that as preferred. Log out of this forum account and so long as you have set the correct email in Ubuntu One, when you log in again, you will do so to your old forum account. You will probably have to verify the email in Ubuntu One with the verification email that they will send to you.

FYI: we do not administer Ubuntu One. Ubuntu One and the forum are separate entities, hosted on separate servers, separately administered. Ubuntu One is the central login point for all or most Ubuntu websites.

----------


## KYrhB39t

Thank you very much coffeecat  :Smile:

----------


## KYrhB39t

No not working.  When I try to type in the e-mail address it is still telling me my e-mail address is already in use.  It asks me if I've forgotten my password.  I clicked yes and it bounced me back to the forum  :Sad:

----------


## coffeecat

For the record: the OP has managed to log into the old account. This account disabled and renamed.

----------

